# Steatocranus casuarius with Killifish?



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a 53g 30x18x24 and I am going to sell my current stock (which will out grow my tank) and get am planning on this:
-4 Steatocranus casuarius (once a pair forms I'll sell the others)
-3 Microsynodontis sp. Bumble Bee
-Fundulopanchax gardnerii mamfensis not sure how many yet, I am thinking just a pair or trio and growing out the fry in a separate 10g

LMK what you think


----------

